# Comics  > Image Comics >  Monstress

## Samurai Jack

The triple-sized first issue of Monstress should be 4.99, according to this image.

Here's the link the image is from:
http://monstress-comic.tumblr.com/preorder

I think 4.99 is a great cover price to pay for nearly 70 pages of art and story!

Who here is planning on buying Monstress #1 this November?

----------


## klynn

Definitely pre-ordering this!

----------


## InformationGeek

This is my most anticipated Image comic of the year and I really hope it's good.  Most of the new Image books this year have been a letdown sans Descender, so I really want this to be a winner.

----------


## Groo Odyssey

I'll be getting this and giving it a try. I have no idea who Marjorie Liu and Sana Tekada is nor do I particularly care about the subject matter. I'm mostly getting it because of the buzz for this book in this forum. Hope it's good.

----------


## Anduinel

That's a ridiculously reasonable price, yes. I'll definitely give it a shot.

----------


## Detox

I am all over this as well.

----------


## Joker

Not until I see some interior art.

----------


## daningotham

I haven't heard anything about this book, but I've been away from the forums for a while.  I will have to do some research.....

----------


## Samurai Jack

In around 12 hours from now, more or less, the covers, solicitation, and maybe preview pages of Monstress #1 will hopefully be out. I wonder how many issues the first story arc will be though. I'm thinking it'll be only three or four issues, given the triple sized page count of the first issue. I could be wrong though and it'll be a regular five or six issue story arc, which would be pretty great.

Anyways, can't wait to finally see official solicited information on Monstress! This is the number one first issue I've been looking forward to out of all the comics to debut this year. It would be pretty awesome if Monstress made it on one of the two covers on the Previewsworld magazine coming out next week.

----------


## Samurai Jack

Preview pages for Monstress #1

http://www.comicbookresources.com/co...ge-comics-2015

----------


## BigJeff

Anybody know how many issues this is going to run?

----------


## gobSIDES

Given how good Image have been over the last few years I would say that this is a def' pre-order. The price point is pretty great too.

----------


## Nipower888

Im pretty exicited for this.

----------


## dan12456

This is my most hyped comic of the year probably.

----------


## Samurai Jack

As far as new comics go, Monstress is tied with the upcoming Back to the Future miniseries from IDW for my most hyped comics of 2015.

Just a couple more weeks and we'll get the solicits for the second issue of Monstress. I'm really curious what the cover price will be of the average issue, and also what the cover will look like.

----------


## Jinjonator

> As far as new comics go, Monstress is tied with the upcoming Back to the Future miniseries from IDW for my most hyped comics of 2015.
> 
> Just a couple more weeks and we'll get the solicits for the second issue of Monstress. I'm really curious what the cover price will be of the average issue, and also what the cover will look like.


http://40.media.tumblr.com/78d32d77f...r6y0ee_500.jpg

I'm extremely excited for this. I haven't read anything of Liu's before, but everything about the premise sounds extremely promising and interesting.

----------


## Geralt of Rivia

Interested enough to pre-order, if the first issue delivers it'll be on my pull.

----------


## Mia

Wow. I'm surprised that there's no activity on this thread regarding the book. I came across the trade at a book store and ended up buying it. The artwork is amazing. But the story is just.....I don't know how to put it (I'm just half way through the trade). There are so many themes in this book from the trauma of war, to  the mistreatment and dehumanization of people, to learning to pick yourself up and navigate through the harshness of life, to political intrigue. It's a deep and thought provoking book. And manages to be so without being heavy handed, pretentious or preachy. This is a hell of a lot more than just a lazy fantasy re-telling of the Holocaust in fictionalized forms.

I would strongly recommend it to those who are enjoying Rucka's Lazarus and are fans of Claremont's X-Men and those who appreciate a book that you can just fall into . This is truly storytelling at it's best.

----------


## Javasaurus

Since the book is in between arcs, I'm not surprised this thread is quiet. Hopefully it will pick up when the new arc gets underway.

This series has definitely impressed me so far. Much of that has to do with the story being so multi-layered and well-crafted. I'm looking forward to seeing this title return.

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

> Wow. I'm surprised that there's no activity on this thread regarding the book. I came across the trade at a book store and ended up buying it. The artwork is amazing. But the story is just.....I don't know how to put it (I'm just half way through the trade). There are so many themes in this book from the trauma of war, to  the mistreatment and dehumanization of people, to learning to pick yourself up and navigate through the harshness of life, to political intrigue. It's a deep and thought provoking book. And manages to be so without being heavy handed, pretentious or preachy. This is a hell of a lot more than just a lazy fantasy re-telling of the Holocaust in fictionalized forms.
> 
> I would strongly recommend it to those who are enjoying Rucka's Lazarus and are fans of Claremont's X-Men and those who appreciate a book that you can just fall into . This is truly storytelling at it's best.


Yup, I pretty much agree with all this. I'm reading it in trade so I couldn't talk much about it when the issues were coming out but it is indeed a really excellent series.

----------


## Mia

I just finished the first trade, but it will require a few re-reads to get down to get down thoughts. I was interested in the plight of the Arnaics. I can see some of the influences that Lieu must have called on whether that be the treatment of African-Americans in the US (pre-civil rights) the Jews during the 1930's Europe, and I even thought of the Tutsi's during the Rwandan Genocide and the South Sudanese. 

One of the deciding factors of my buying the book after a flip through was *spoilers:*
 the treatment of the child arnaics.
*end of spoilers*. This is something dear to my heart. As I hate any kind of bullying and bringing shame on people. It almost made me cry. Which is honestly something I can't ever say having happened before in my 20+ years of collecting comic books.  And despite considering myself a realist and one of the last people who like cute kids/sidekicks in stories. I really like Kippa. Her loyalty and willingness to see more beyond just Maika was just so beautiful. 

I will chime in more later.* All I can say now is please buy this book!*

----------


## Javasaurus

> I just finished the first trade, but it will require a few re-reads to get down to get down thoughts. I was interested in the plight of the Arnaics. I can see some of the influences that Lieu must have called on whether that be the treatment of African-Americans in the US (pre-civil rights) the Jews during the 1930's Europe, and I even thought of the Tutsi's during the Rwandan Genocide and the South Sudanese. 
> 
> One of the deciding factors of my buying the book after a flip through was *spoilers:*
>  the treatment of the child arnaics.
> *end of spoilers*. This is something dear to my heart. As I hate any kind of bullying and bringing shame on people. It almost made me cry. Which is honestly something I can't ever say having happened before in my 20+ years of collecting comic books.  And despite considering myself a realist and one of the last people who like cute kids/sidekicks in stories. I really like Kippa. Her loyalty and willingness to see more beyond just Maika was just so beautiful. 
> 
> I will chime in more later.* All I can say now is please buy this book!*


There have been moments in this book that have been heartbreaking – and others that have been horrifying. Since Lieu appears to be drawing from history as inspiration; that hint of reality does give some emotional and intellectual power to the story. Personally, I enjoy stories that can legitimately evoke an emotional response somewhere along the way. Lieu's writing has managed to do that so far – and I mean evoking a full spectrum of emotion.

Back during the summer I was lucky enough to hear a radio interview with Lieu on NPR. I was thrilled to hear that she was getting some exposure; hopefully it might translate into this series getting some attention that may help it to keep going strong.

----------


## alton

> The triple-sized first issue of Monstress should be 4.99, according to this image.
> 
> Here's the link the image is from:
> http://monstress-comic.tumblr.com/preorder
> 
> I think 4.99 is a great cover price to pay for nearly 70 pages of art and story!
> 
> Who here is planning on buying Monstress #1 this November?


Thanks for the update. The first arc was already on my pull list and I am having my LCS continue with this second run.

----------


## alton

> Wow. I'm surprised that there's no activity on this thread regarding the book. I came across the trade at a book store and ended up buying it. The artwork is amazing. But the story is just.....I don't know how to put it (I'm just half way through the trade). There are so many themes in this book from the trauma of war, to  the mistreatment and dehumanization of people, to learning to pick yourself up and navigate through the harshness of life, to political intrigue. It's a deep and thought provoking book. And manages to be so without being heavy handed, pretentious or preachy. This is a hell of a lot more than just a lazy fantasy re-telling of the Holocaust in fictionalized forms.
> 
> I would strongly recommend it to those who are enjoying Rucka's Lazarus and are fans of Claremont's X-Men and those who appreciate a book that you can just fall into . This is truly storytelling at it's best.


Please be aware of her Black Widow arc called The Name of the Rose I believe from Marvel. I don't usually pump Marvel but she did a good job unfortunately it got cancelled after 8 issues or so but after she left the book.My first encounter with her writing.

----------


## Mia

Okay. I completed the second read through yesterday and I came up with the following:

•	There’s an uneasy peace between the humans and arcainics. The humans have backed off because they think that the arcanics are in possession of a powerful weapon (along the lines of a nuclear bomb) that can destroy them. But they don’t know that the arcainics or full blooded immortals don’t have such a weapon. 
•	The witch-nuns are trying to re-ignite the war so that the humans will finish off the arcainics (who while powerful, their numbers are smaller than the humans). So that they can either use the dead bodies of the arcainic population, or enslave the arcainic population. From there they can use them to  harvest magical properties which enhance the supernatural abilities and make them more powerful. From that the witches probably end game is to rule the world of both humans and arcainics.
•	Tied into all of this is Maika whose awakening of an old god makes her a pawn on both sides. But I guess, as is the universal story in comic books- How useful she will be will be contingent on her learning to control herself (her negativity) and her impulses and tendency to give up.
•	In this story the arcanics are not really shown as being bad. But they must have done something or have a nasty side to them. For the humans to dislike them (I mean apart from the propaganda incited by the witches). I also don’t think that it would be like Liu to make one dimensional characters.
•	I also liked the way that Liue wrote the Cummae. She could easily have made them all a bunch of ‘tv mean girls’.  But instead Liue gave them more of a of a real world approach and showed that they can be just as devious and power hungry as men. Their Machiavellian plotting and conniving makes them more believable and fascinating to watch.
•	I liked Maika, I see a lot of X-23 and Katniss Everdeen (from the Hunger Games) in the story. Not that I think that Liu is copying from those two characters. But they are all the same in terms of being teenage girls who have fought through trauma and difficulties. I guess that they are universal reactions that you would expect to impacted by the harshness of life.
•	I liked Kippa a lot. I think that it was a genius idea for Liu to have made her child. The attitude would not have worked with a teenager or adult. There’s just something heartbreaking about her good heart and sweetness and her willingness to see beyond a persons actions to who they are inside. 
•	Like I posted above, this is truly a great story in an age of boring paint by numbers comic book  telling. That goes for cheap shocks and PC pandering. I really have to tip my hat to Liu for writing fully fleshed out characters, touching on the shades of grey, and addressing political intrigue.

This is what great storytelling is about.

----------


## Mia

> Please be aware of her Black Widow arc called The Name of the Rose I believe from Marvel. I don't usually pump Marvel but she did a good job unfortunately it got cancelled after 8 issues or so but after she left the book.My first encounter with her writing.


I bought her X-23 run. Apart from being a massive fan of the character Liu did a great job with the character, not all arcs were page turners. But she captured the essence of what her creators  Kyle and Yost made special about the character. 




> Back during the summer I was lucky enough to hear a radio interview with Lieu on NPR. I was thrilled to hear that she was getting some exposure; hopefully it might translate into this series getting some attention that may help it to keep going strong.


I am not sure if you're talking about this:

http://www.npr.org/books/authors/487495390/marjorie-liu

To be frank, I've been a bit disappointed with some of the online write ups I've seen about the book (I mean apart from the general book reviews). I think that the story is much more deep and profound than a disguised allegory for people of colour/biracial people/the outsiders making it in the world. Sure that's a theme, but it's not all the book is about. One of the things I love about the book, there is no soap boxing. No one is perfect and does the right thing or doesn't have some kind of agenda.

----------


## Jinjonator

Yet another incredible issue. So glad to have Monstress back again. 

Some interesting insights into Maika's backstory, as well as Ren's role. Feels like we got so much this month.

----------


## Mia

Great issue. The reveal about the Sword of the East was pretty interesting and eye opening. I also found the two pirate brothers very reminiscent of  the characters from the Blacksad comic book series. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blacksad

Liue is a true auteur who knows how to pick from various sources yet make them her own and seem original.

----------


## HsssH

> I think that the story is much more deep and profound than a disguised allegory for people of colour/biracial people/the outsiders making it in the world.


I'd actually argue that this has nothing to do with the book and that authors specifically removed straight white men from this fictional society as far as relevance goes to skip this topic entirely and focus on society run by mostly women and some half-breeds.

----------


## cgh

> I'd actually argue that this has nothing to do with the book and that authors specifically removed straight white men from this fictional society as far as relevance goes to skip this topic entirely and focus on society run by mostly women and some half-breeds.


Agreed. I know a lot of people are seeing various themes of racism, war trauma and so forth in this series. Personally I don't purposefully look for these sorts of things in fiction and I don't think Monstress is really hitting us over the head with such tiresome issues. Instead, it is an exciting story set in a deep and obscurely mysterious world. 

I know I might be alone here, but does anyone else love the Cumaean witch-nuns as much as I do? Just ridiculously great characters and they look completely amazing. And now this Sword of the East badass too. These have to be some of the most awesome women in comics.

----------


## Javasaurus

> I know I might be alone here, but does anyone else love the Cumaean witch-nuns as much as I do? Just ridiculously great characters and they look completely amazing. And now this Sword of the East badass too. These have to be some of the most awesome women in comics.


Personally, I like the Cumaean witch-nuns as characters too. They are both fantastic and despicable at the same time – which good villains should be in my opinion.

----------


## HsssH

I think thats mostly on Takeda, despite all sharing some traits and "uniforms" they are rather distinct visually from each other.

----------


## Mia

> Personally, I like the Cumaean witch-nuns as characters too. They are both fantastic and despicable at the same time – which good villains should be in my opinion.


Lieu did a great job with her portrayal of Cumaens as villainesses. In that they are conniving, shrewd and power hungry. Many times when female villains are shown in comic books or on tv they are just mean and abrasive and use their sexuality to get their way. There's nothing intelligent, strategic or classy in their actions. But that isn't the case with Cummaen's. I admire intelligent women who use their brains to get what they want. Not just brute force.

Issue 8 wasn't that much of a page turner. But it did finally reveal one interesting tid-bit. The bigotry is finally revealed not to be on the human side. It's also appears to be on the Arcanic side as well with them having a tendency to look down on humans or Arcanics who don't have any Arcanic (ie. animal) features. Also another interesting tid bit is that Liue clearly has borrowed from the X-Men (and Inhumans) in that many of the Arcanics don't begin to manifest their animal qualities until puberity. In all I give the issue 7.5 out of 10.

----------


## Mia

Well I really liked issue 9. More layers are being peeled back on this world, and the characters. I was wondering why Moriko Halfwolf was continuously being refered to as being great. Isn't she just some archaeologist? This issue showed that not not to be the case. I am getting the impression that Moriko and her sister (the sword of the east) are supposed to be two dangerous and lethal military commanders who protected the Dawn Court. Obviously they had some falling out along the way.

I think that Liue is turning the relationship between Sarah and Laura Kinney (Marvel's X-23) on it's head. Or more to the point she might be playing with Moriko being a grown up version of Laura Kinney who is trying to ingrain some tough love into her own daughter. Fascinating. 9.5/10

----------


## Javasaurus

Issue 9 is probably my favorite issue in this series so far; mainly due to the degree of character development that we get to see.

It was almost heartbreaking to witness the memories of the relationship between Maika and her mother. Later when we see how that experience manifested itself in Maika's treatment of Kippa, I was almost moved to tears. All in all, there are some fantastic character-driven moments in this issue. 

Along with the story line picking up even more momentum, this issue was pretty close to perfection in my opinion.

----------


## Cykewasright

The struggle is real, I want to get this book because I love Sana Takeda and own all the comics she draws, on the other hand I can't get over Marjorie Liu's Bendising Julian Keller in X-23.

----------


## sven

> The struggle is real, I want to get this book because I love Sana Takeda and own all the comics she draws, on the other hand I can't get over *Marjorie Liu's Bendising Julian Keller in X-23.*


You should really try. She's knocking it out of the park with this book.

----------


## Mia

> It was almost heartbreaking to witness the memories of the relationship between Maika and her mother. Later when we see how that experience manifested itself in Maika's treatment of Kippa, I was almost moved to tears. All in all, there are some fantastic character-driven moments in this issue. 
> 
> .


Yeah you know that Kippa needs some toughening up...but the way Maika does it is just over board sometime. It's sad. But it's reflective on how damaged  and affected people can become from life.




> The struggle is real, I want to get this book because I love Sana Takeda and own all the comics she draws, on the other hand I can't get over Marjorie Liu's Bendising Julian Keller in X-23.


It wasn't as if Liue retconned Hellion into being something else. Kyle and Yost (as well as other authors) portrayed Hellion as a childish, mean spirited a/hole.  He's a venal creep that even tried to sell out the X-Men at one point. Laura had a crush on him when she joined the X-men, which she outgrew and she no longer likes him. Happens all the time in real life, but most Keller fans can't seem to understand or accept this and think that Liu just came up with all of this out of thin air.

----------


## JussD50

I'm really digging this series. It's pretty involved and should prove a deep and satisfying read. The art is amazing and probably the main reason for my picking this up. I love the busy details that make everything seem so grand. However, one thing that I noticed in comparing the individual issues with the trade is that the trade had several pages/panels rendered more elegantly and that the issue was more 'sketched' out.
I'm talking about issue #6 in particular since that's the one I have both of. The final panel is a perfect example. Look at her vest. So much more detail in the trade. There are several more examples of this once you start looking. One panel was actually "redrawn" to have someone looking another direction altogether.
This disappoints me because I feel the artwork is being rushed for the floppies but that the gutter loss is too much for the art and dialogue. Why can't the trades be slightly wider to accommodate for the gutter?

----------


## rui no onna

> Wow. I'm surprised that there's no activity on this thread regarding the book. I came across the trade at a book store and ended up buying it. The artwork is amazing. But the story is just.....I don't know how to put it (I'm just half way through the trade). There are so many themes in this book from the trauma of war, to  the mistreatment and dehumanization of people, to learning to pick yourself up and navigate through the harshness of life, to political intrigue. It's a deep and thought provoking book. And manages to be so without being heavy handed, pretentious or preachy. This is a hell of a lot more than just a lazy fantasy re-telling of the Holocaust in fictionalized forms.


Excellent analysis. This is exactly how I feel about Monstress, too. Certainly brings to mind some of my favorite manga - Basara (TAMURA Yumi), Sora wa Akai Kawa no Hotori (aka Red River/Anatolia Story by SHINOHARA Chie) and Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (aka Fullmetal Alchemist by ARAKAWA Hiromu).

I find I greatly enjoy stories where character development is the primary driving factor and we certainly get a lot of that in Monstress.

----------


## Jinjonator

Another great issue. And so many questions!

(And seeing Maika scared was so funny and bizarre lol)

(Is it just me though, or did this issue feel shorter? Did they shorten it for the backmatter? Or am I imagining things.)

----------


## Anduinel

I don't think it was actually shorter, but it did feel as if there was less forward motion here than in some past issues. I didn't mind, though. This was more an atmospheric issue and I enjoyed the journey.

----------


## Korath

So, my mom brought back Monstress from Angoulême's BD Festival and I loved it. I had no idea that it was a comics at first, especially an Image Comic's creation, and I must say that I was quite surprise, because I felt it was a lot more closer to a franco-belge B.D. than the usual vibe that more well-known comics give (I'm thinking of Marvel's and D.C.'s comics here). Therefore, I would like to know if Monstress is somewhat odd in its quality from Image, or if it isn't an isolated case of excellent writing and drawing. Could someone counsel me on Image Comics to read, just to see if I could grow to like them ?

----------


## rui no onna

> So, my mom brought back Monstress from Angoulême's BD Festival and I loved it. I had no idea that it was a comics at first, especially an Image Comic's creation, and I must say that I was quite surprise, because I felt it was a lot more closer to a franco-belge B.D. than the usual vibe that more well-known comics give (I'm thinking of Marvel's and D.C.'s comics here). Therefore, I would like to know if Monstress is somewhat odd in its quality from Image, or if it isn't an isolated case of excellent writing and drawing. Could someone counsel me on Image Comics to read, just to see if I could grow to like them ?


Image Comics features a wide variety of genres and the stories tend to be self-contained. Image releases $1 Image Firsts which are basically reprints of some of their first issues. That would be a relatively inexpensive way to sample other Image comics and determine which ones you like. There's always digital, too.

https://imagecomics.com
https://www.comixology.com/image_comics

One Image title you might try is *Saga* by Brian K. Vaughan and Fiona Staples. Although personally, I haven't liked any other Image series as much as I do Monstress. Right now, Monstress is my absolute favorite American comic bar none.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> So, my mom brought back Monstress from Angoulême's BD Festival and I loved it. I had no idea that it was a comics at first, especially an Image Comic's creation, and I must say that I was quite surprise, because I felt it was a lot more closer to a franco-belge B.D. than the usual vibe that more well-known comics give (I'm thinking of Marvel's and D.C.'s comics here). Therefore, I would like to know if Monstress is somewhat odd in its quality from Image, or if it isn't an isolated case of excellent writing and drawing. Could someone counsel me on Image Comics to read, just to see if I could grow to like them ?


Don't disagree with Rui No Onna's recommendation of *Saga*, but I will say Saga is _very much_ stooped in American dialogue conventions. At times it comes close to soap-opera stuff in my opinion. Not bad per se, but it's very Hollywood/California in terms of writing. The art has a very European vibe though. See below:
138975.jpg

An Image series I would sooner recommend to readers with European-centric tastes is *Prophet*, by Brandon Graham, Simon Roy & many more. There's five collected volumes of this and it's somewhere between 'Conan in space' and Moebius I would say. They definitely invoke those wide open planetary spaces, with intricate details and very sparse dialogues. It's about a guy who wakes up as one of the last remaining human clones, long after the human race has gone extinct. Very cool. See below:
172435.jpg

Last recommendation from Image I would make for you is *ODY-C*. This is a sci-fi/fantasy retelling of the Odyssee in a universe where all men have been killed by a god. Very trippy, psychedelic art not unlike the stuff Phillippe Druillet does. This series is exceedingly violent however, and features explicit sexual violence too so it's pretty tough to read at times. The whole thing is written in a vague approximation of Homeric rhyming conventions, so it's nowhere near as self-explanatory as Saga is.
207599.jpg

----------


## Korath

Thanks ! I'll try to get my hands on some of those comics then !  :Smile:

----------


## rui no onna

> (Is it just me though, or did this issue feel shorter? Did they shorten it for the backmatter? Or am I imagining things.)


You're not imagining things. Monstress #10 only has 17-18 story pages (depending on how you want to count the double-page spread). No, I didn't manually count pages. I just looked at comiXology's page numbers. Digital's pretty convenient that way.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mind, they probably didn't shorten it for backmatter. More like they added more backmatter because there were less story pages. Still, I think the issue ended on a perfect note.  :Smile: 

Also, is it just me or has Professor Tam Tam gotten fatter?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AmiMizuno

A question is Maika immoral;? I read that archanics have had immortality due to their background.

----------


## rui no onna

> A question is Maika immoral;? I read that archanics have had immortality due to their background.


The Ancients are immortals.

Arcanics are descended from Ancient-Human half-breeds. I reckon Arcanics are not quite immortal but they appear to have much, much longer lifespans than humans.

As for Maika? Even for an Arcanic, the story implies she's special. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.  :Big Grin:

----------


## AmiMizuno

You guys think Monstress could make a good animated series ?

----------


## rui no onna

> You guys think Monstress could make a good animated series ?


It would make for a great anime.  :Big Grin:  Alas, I don't think there's enough material even for 13 episodes.

----------


## rui no onna

BookScan Top 750 now out.
http://www.comicsbeat.com/tilting-at...-million-sold/
http://www.comicsbeat.com/wp-content...-750_sheet.htm

Congratulations to Marjorie Liu and Sana Takeda (TAKEDA Sana?). Monstress Volume 1 is Image's 10th best selling book on BookScan. Particularly impressive given #s 1-9 are all either The Walking Dead or Saga and #11 is Paper Girls Volume 1 by Brian K. Vaughan.  :Big Grin: 

Together with Comichron numbers, that's 50K Volume 1s sold. Granted, Paper Girls v01 wins the combined number at ~56-57K.

----------


## HsssH

> It would make for a great anime.  Alas, I don't think there's enough material even for 13 episodes.


Have they said anywhere how long this series is planned to go? After it is wrapped up there might be enough material for one season.

----------


## rui no onna

> Have they said anywhere how long this series is planned to go? After it is wrapped up there might be enough material for one season.


Iirc, Marjorie Liu has mentioned she hopes to work on Monstress for a long time.

Hoping there'll be enough issues to fill a couple of short boxes.  :Smile: 

https://www.facebook.com/BoxesInActi...15502255246759

----------


## Anduinel

Monstress has been nominated for a Hugo!

----------


## Mia

For those of you who live in the Toronto area Marjorie Liu and Sana Takeda will be in town May 13-14 for the Toronto Comic Books Art festival. She will be appearing at The Masonic Temple, 888 Yonge Street. I believe the appearance is mostly to promote Monstress, But  they seem like nice people and I am sure wont mind to talking about X-23/Laura related material or anything else they produce.

I dont know the exact time they will appear but it runs from 9-5 Sat, 10-5p on Sunday.  Feel free to contact The Beguiling for more information.

----------


## Paulie Blade

Any thoughts on the second arc finale? Was the person in the last scene Maika's father?

----------

